# Intel N5100 ThrottleStop prevents CPU to clock down



## WongKit (Mar 29, 2022)

Hi,

I am currently using an Intel Celeron N5100 CPU on Windows 10 as a very power efficient server. The system idles at a cpu frequency around 0.8GHz. When I initially start ThrottleStop 9.4.3 Beta (without any configuration -> no ThrottleStop.ini exists, nothing clicked in the UI, "monitor mode"), the cpu *idle* frequency increases to 2.3 - 2.5 GHz and remains that high even after closing TS.










Log


Spoiler





```
DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP    VID   POWER
2022-03-29  15:54:21  25.86    6.9  100.0       0   49   1.1449    2.7
2022-03-29  15:54:22  25.45    4.5  100.0       0   49   1.1449    2.4
2022-03-29  15:54:23  25.30    3.6  100.0       0   49   1.1449    2.2
2022-03-29  15:54:24  25.42    2.9  100.0       0   49   1.1449    2.2
2022-03-29  15:54:25  23.11    1.6  100.0       0   50   1.1449    1.9
2022-03-29  15:54:26  23.79    1.5  100.0       0   50   1.1449    1.9
2022-03-29  15:54:27  24.85    2.4  100.0       0   50   1.1449    2.0
2022-03-29  15:54:28  24.24    1.5  100.0       0   49   1.1449    1.9
2022-03-29  15:54:29  23.45    1.5  100.0       0   49   1.1449    1.9
2022-03-29  15:54:30  24.13    1.6  100.0       0   49   1.1449    1.9
2022-03-29  15:54:31  23.37    2.3  100.0       0   49   1.1449    2.0
2022-03-29  15:54:32  24.09    1.5  100.0       0   49   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-29  15:54:33  23.39    1.5  100.0       0   49   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-29  15:54:34  23.77    1.4  100.0       0   49   1.1475    1.2
2022-03-29  15:54:35  24.74    2.2  100.0       0   49   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-29  15:54:36  23.81    1.7  100.0       0   48   1.1475    1.2
2022-03-29  15:54:37  24.27    1.5  100.0       0   49   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-29  15:54:38  24.58    1.5  100.0       0   49   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-29  15:54:39  25.48    2.3  100.0       0   48   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-29  15:54:40  23.81    1.6  100.0       0   49   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-29  15:54:41  23.87    1.5  100.0       0   48   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-29  15:54:42  24.80    2.0  100.0       0   49   1.1449    1.7
2022-03-29  15:54:43  25.73    2.6  100.0       0   49   1.1449    1.7
2022-03-29  15:54:44  24.27    1.6  100.0       0   49   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-29  15:54:45  24.00    1.6  100.0       0   49   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-29  15:54:46  24.97    1.7  100.0       0   48   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-29  15:54:47  25.45    2.2  100.0       0   49   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-29  15:54:48  23.57    1.6  100.0       0   49   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-29  15:54:49  24.42    1.5  100.0       0   49   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-29  15:54:50  24.36    1.6  100.0       0   49   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-29  15:54:51  25.02    2.4  100.0       0   48   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-29  15:54:52  25.01    2.2  100.0       0   48   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-29  15:54:53  25.01    2.2  100.0       0   49   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-29  15:54:54  26.15    5.0  100.0       0   50   1.1449    2.0
```




Is there something to prevent ThrottleStop from changing whatever it does on application startup? I mainly want to use TS to increase the PL1 power limit, which seems to be working regardless.

Enabling Speed Shift in TPL did not change the idle frequency. It still can limit the maximum frequency.
Setting Speed Shift EPP to 128 does not change the idle frequency. Value 255 limit the frequency to 0.8GHz (idle + load), Value 254 limits the frequency between 1.25GHz (idle) and 1.6GHz (load)

Thanks and best regards
WongKit


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 29, 2022)

WongKit said:


> Is there something to prevent ThrottleStop from changing whatever it does on application startup?


When ThrottleStop first starts up, if it sees a CPU register that is not set correctly, it might change that register to fix what it sees as a potential throttling problem. The primary purpose of ThrottleStop is to allow the CPU to run at its full rated speed. I am not sure how the BIOS or Windows has initially set up your CPU or what register ThrottleStop might have decided to correct. 

Speed Shift Technology was designed so that whenever a background task needs to be performed, the CPU will burst up to maximum speed. This "race to sleep" method of computing allows the CPU to spend a bigger percentage of time in the low power C states. 



			http://sdb.cs.berkeley.edu/sdb/files/publications/local/power_optimization.pdf
		




WongKit said:


> Setting Speed Shift EPP to 128 does not change the idle frequency.


It is not supposed to. When Speed Shift is enabled, the 5% load that you see as minimal, is enough load to keep the CPU at close to maximum speed. Intel testing must have shown that forcing a CPU to run at an inefficient speed of 800 MHz when lightly loaded should be avoided.   

Here is an example of my desktop CPU when it is idle and using the Windows Balanced power plan. It is no longer normal or desirable to lock all cores to 800 MHz. The last core / thread in my screenshot is the most active one, processing the majority of the background tasks. It is nowhere close to running at 800 MHz nor should it be. 





When a core is in C7, it is disconnected from the voltage rail and it is disconnected from the internal clock. When your computer is idle, cores are sitting dormant at 0 MHz and 0 volts over 95% of the time. Your screenshot shows your active cores running at 2500 MHz but they are only running at that speed less than 5% of the time. Trying to slow the active cores down to 800 MHz is not going to result in any significant difference in power consumption. 

If you really must slow your CPU down to a minimum speed, check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window and lower the Speed Shift Max value.


----------



## WongKit (Mar 29, 2022)

Thank you very much for your detailed information!

I will do some power measurements to get the real world difference between 800MHz and 2.5GHz "idle" states. Until now, I just assumed that the clock speed is a relatively big factor for power consumption. ThrottleStop says, the the C7 state on my machine is around 90%., so this should be fine



unclewebb said:


> When ThrottleStop first starts up, if it sees a CPU register that is not set correctly, it might change that register to fix what it sees as a potential throttling problem. The primary purpose of ThrottleStop is to allow the CPU to run at its full rated speed. I am not sure how the BIOS or Windows has initially set up your CPU or what register ThrottleStop might have decided to correct.


Is there a chance to see (or prevent) this automatic correction? For the N5100, ThrottleStop changes some CPU parameters that it should not have to.



unclewebb said:


> When Speed Shift is enabled, the 5% load that you see as minimal, is enough load to keep the CPU at close to maximum speed.


This is why I tried changing the EPP value. I thought, it was some kind of dial to tell the CPU at which load it should clock down or up. It did to a certain degree, but never from 0.8-2.8GHz.



unclewebb said:


> If you really must slow your CPU down to a minimum speed, check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window and lower the Speed Shift Max value.


My main goal is to have a minimum idle power consumption as the machine is basically idle most of the time. In addition to that, it should be able to maintain higher core clocks for longer when load is applied. This is where ThrottleStop's PL1 control is important to me. Reducing the Speed Shift Max value does not make sense, as I would be better simply not running ThrottleStop


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 29, 2022)

WongKit said:


> Is there a chance to see (or prevent) this automatic correction?


If I do not know exactly what is being changed, there is no easy way to prevent this 

The EPP (Energy Performance Preference) value gives the CPU a hint of what you prefer, energy savings or performance. The CPU takes this hint and then decides what would be best. If the CPU determines that it would be best to clock up when the average load reaches 5% then the CPU will clock up. 

Here is another test I ran that compares an idle 10 core CPU running at 5000 MHz compared to the same CPU being forced to run at 800 MHz.






A huge difference in MHz. Big difference in VID voltage but only a 2 Watt difference in power consumption as measured at the wall. This is not significant. You only have 4 cores, not 10 and your maximum speed is half as much. There is little to be gained by trying to run slower. Do not check the Speed Shift EPP option on the main screen of ThrottleStop. Just switch to the Windows Power Saver power plan. That should be good enough. 





The power consumption data that Intel CPUs report is not measured power consumption. This number is calculated within the CPU to control the turbo boost feature. When a CPU is idle with cores rapidly entering and exiting the C7 state, this reported power consumption data might not be accurate. It was never calibrated or intended to be used for idle power reporting. When testing, watch the CPU temperature. That can be a better indicator of any differences in power consumption. My screenshot shows the CPU running at the same 28°C regardless of the speed it is running at.


----------



## WongKit (Mar 30, 2022)

Again, thanks for explaining the details for the settings I was tinkering with and also for providing a real world example with your machine!

I did some power measurements from the wall. The machine is already running in the Windows power saving plan.

Total idle power consumption:
Default (@800Mhz): avg. 4W
w/ ThrottleStop (@2,4Ghz): avg. 4.25W

So for this low power machine, it is a 0.25W difference while being idle. Is it too much? Compared to a normal pc or gaming pc, this difference is nothing. For my usage, a ~6% increase of power consumption _without any benefit_ is still difficult to accept.



unclewebb said:


> If I do not know exactly what is being changed, there is no easy way to prevent this


That's a bummer. When I first found about this behavior, I thought it was a bug or oversight that either could be fixed or worked around by configuration. If this is not possible, ThrottleStop is not applicable for my rather special use case.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 30, 2022)

WongKit said:


> For my usage, a ~6% increase of power consumption _without any benefit_ is still difficult to accept.


Where I live, if I ran a computer for 30 days / 24 hours a day, an extra 0.25W of power consumption would cost less than 3 cents per month. 



WongKit said:


> I thought it was a bug or oversight


The vast majority of ThrottleStop users are quite happy to get increased performance for less than 3 cents per month. After millions of downloads, this is the first time someone has complained about this issue.  



WongKit said:


> ThrottleStop is not applicable for my rather special use case.


You are correct. I wish I could do more to help you but my time is more valuable than 3 cents a month.


----------



## WongKit (Mar 30, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Where I live, if I ran a computer for 30 days / 24 hours a day, an extra 0.25W of power consumption would cost less than 3 cents per month.


Germany is one of the most expensive countries regarding power prices, but 0.25W would still be just around 7 cents per month.



unclewebb said:


> The vast majority of ThrottleStop users are quite happy to get increased performance for less than 3 cents per month. After millions of downloads, this is the first time someone has complained about this issue.


I am not complaining. However, I still wonder what makes ThrottleStop prevent idle downclocking on an Intel N5100 cpu. I can run ThrottleStop just fine on an 6700k or even an Intel N5000 without this behavior.



unclewebb said:


> You are correct. I wish I could do more to help you but my time is more valuable than 3 cents a month.


That's fine. I am aware that this is a niche use case and I am grateful, that you still took the time to reply. Auto pinning the cpu frequency at high core clocks just by starting TS looked like a bug to me. Also considering, that my other machines do not behave that way. That is why I created this topic. It is not about saving some cents per month.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 30, 2022)

WongKit said:


> what makes ThrottleStop prevent idle downclocking on an Intel N5100


It looks like the amount of background load you have running on your N5100 is what forces the CPU not to run at minimum speed. Perhaps you have less background load on your other computers.

I can average less than 0.1% in the C0 state but even that tiny amount of background load is enough for Speed Shift to jump the most active core up to over 2000 MHz.





The amount of load you have is far greater than that so your idle CPU speed is not unusual. This is how Speed Shift works. Someone at Intel must have decided that snappier off idle performance is worth the couple of cents per month in additional cost of electricity. Most people with N5100 devices are not running them 24/7 so the cost to them for better performance is even less.


----------



## WongKit (Mar 31, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> It looks like the amount of background load you have running on your N5100 is what forces the CPU not to run at minimum speed.


There is not much running on the machine. I did an external recording of Windows with no internet, no external hard drives and just the task manager running at low polling rate.










Timestamp:
00:00 - 01:00 Idle in Task Manager. ~2% cpu usage, caused by the Task Manager itself. I had to run something to show/log CPU and frequency that is not ThrottleStop
01:01 - 01:33 ThrottleStop started. CPU frequency increases from 800MHz to 2.3-2.5GHz
01:34 - 04:18 ThrottleStop process closed to reduce cpu load, Idle in Task Manager now at ~3% cpu usage. Do not ask me, where the additional percent comes from.
04:19 - 04:38 Switching Task Manager to process detail list to show that there is nothing producing load.
04:39 - 09:24 ThrotteStop running and logging enabled. The content is attached in the spoiler section below



Spoiler





```
DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP    VID   POWER
2022-03-31  16:54:19  24.93    2.4  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.6
2022-03-31  16:54:20  24.36    1.8  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:54:21  26.27    3.4  100.0       0   40   1.1475    1.7
2022-03-31  16:54:22  26.71    4.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.8
2022-03-31  16:54:23  26.65    4.7  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.9
2022-03-31  16:54:24  26.37    3.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.7
2022-03-31  16:54:25  26.87    3.9  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.8
2022-03-31  16:54:26  26.03    3.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.7
2022-03-31  16:54:27  25.88    3.1  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.6
2022-03-31  16:54:28  24.22    1.5  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:54:29  24.48    2.3  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:54:30  23.90    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:54:31  23.45    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:54:32  24.27    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:54:33  25.64    2.3  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.5
2022-03-31  16:54:34  23.54    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:54:35  23.91    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:54:36  23.24    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:54:37  24.58    1.7  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:54:38  23.31    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:54:39  23.74    1.1  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:54:40  24.07    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:54:41  24.13    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:54:42  24.39    1.3  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:54:43  23.63    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:54:44  23.64    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:54:45  24.58    1.9  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:54:46  23.76    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:54:47  24.18    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:54:48  23.95    1.3  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:54:49  25.58    2.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:54:50  23.82    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:54:51  24.23    1.3  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:54:52  24.10    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:54:53  25.46    1.9  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:54:54  23.96    1.1  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:54:55  24.04    1.3  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:54:56  23.83    1.3  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:54:57  25.23    2.3  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:54:58  23.84    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:54:59  23.89    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:00  24.78    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:55:01  25.84    2.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.5
2022-03-31  16:55:02  27.00    5.5  100.0       0   40   1.1449    2.2
2022-03-31  16:55:03  23.53    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:04  23.75    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:55:05  25.95    2.5  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.5
2022-03-31  16:55:06  23.58    1.3  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:55:07  23.66    1.3  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:08  24.10    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:55:09  25.23    2.2  100.0       0   42   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:55:10  23.57    1.1  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:11  23.45    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:55:12  23.70    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:13  24.31    1.6  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:55:14  23.80    1.3  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:15  23.93    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:16  23.20    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:17  25.21    2.0  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:55:18  23.94    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:19  23.76    1.3  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:20  23.75    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:21  24.67    2.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:55:22  23.62    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:23  23.82    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:24  23.56    1.1  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:25  25.59    2.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:55:26  24.18    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:27  24.18    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:28  24.36    1.4  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:55:29  24.49    1.6  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:55:30  23.77    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:31  24.10    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:32  23.96    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:33  24.58    2.0  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:55:34  23.68    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:35  23.68    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:36  23.30    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:37  26.02    2.3  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:55:38  23.77    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:39  23.74    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:40  24.10    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:41  24.69    1.8  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:55:42  23.93    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:43  24.26    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:44  23.93    1.1  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:45  25.76    2.3  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.5
2022-03-31  16:55:46  24.09    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:47  23.88    1.1  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:48  23.40    1.1  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:49  24.40    1.7  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:55:50  23.33    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:51  24.52    1.3  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:52  23.64    1.1  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:53  24.04    1.6  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:55:54  24.02    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:55:55  24.02    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:56  23.57    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:57  25.00    1.9  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:55:58  24.43    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:55:59  24.18    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:56:00  24.25    1.7  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:56:01  25.54    2.6  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.5
2022-03-31  16:56:02  24.08    1.7  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:56:03  23.83    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:04  23.29    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:05  26.08    2.3  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:56:06  23.99    1.3  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:56:07  24.17    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:08  23.87    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:09  24.01    1.8  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:56:10  23.38    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:11  24.12    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:56:12  23.77    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:13  24.46    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:56:14  24.12    1.3  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:56:15  23.75    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:16  24.01    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:56:17  24.19    1.7  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:56:18  23.85    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:56:19  23.54    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:20  23.63    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:21  24.38    1.7  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:56:22  24.31    1.1  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:23  23.99    1.3  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:24  24.13    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:25  25.25    2.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:56:26  23.77    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:56:27  23.24    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:28  24.21    1.3  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:29  25.55    2.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:56:30  23.82    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:31  23.44    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:56:32  23.77    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:33  24.84    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:56:34  24.01    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:35  23.82    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:36  23.74    1.1  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:37  24.52    1.8  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:56:38  26.82    1.8  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:56:39  23.66    1.1  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:40  23.74    1.3  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:56:41  25.69    2.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:56:42  23.93    1.1  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:43  23.91    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:44  23.90    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:56:45  25.83    2.3  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:56:46  24.03    1.3  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:47  23.83    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:48  24.15    1.3  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:49  25.53    2.3  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.5
2022-03-31  16:56:50  23.98    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:51  23.79    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:52  24.15    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:53  25.66    2.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:56:54  23.75    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:56:55  24.42    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:56  24.08    1.3  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:56:57  25.51    2.1  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:56:58  23.67    1.3  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:56:59  26.42    2.1  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:57:00  24.39    1.8  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:01  24.90    2.7  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.5
2022-03-31  16:57:02  24.78    1.7  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:03  23.84    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:04  23.70    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:57:05  26.61    2.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:57:06  23.71    1.4  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:07  23.06    1.2  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:57:08  24.07    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:57:09  25.33    2.3  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:57:10  23.22    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:57:11  23.90    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.5
2022-03-31  16:57:12  23.18    1.1  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:57:13  24.39    1.8  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:57:14  24.24    1.4  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:15  23.56    1.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.2
2022-03-31  16:57:16  24.14    1.2  100.0       0   39   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:17  25.06    2.7  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.5
2022-03-31  16:57:18  26.88    4.0  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.8
2022-03-31  16:57:19  25.13    2.0  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:57:20  26.02    4.0  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.7
2022-03-31  16:57:21  25.72    2.8  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.6
2022-03-31  16:57:22  26.85    7.4  100.0       0   41   1.1449    2.3
2022-03-31  16:57:23  24.68    2.0  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:57:24  24.35    1.4  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:25  25.76    2.7  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.5
2022-03-31  16:57:26  26.54    4.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.9
2022-03-31  16:57:27  26.65    3.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.8
2022-03-31  16:57:28  26.93    6.1  100.0       0   40   1.1449    2.1
2022-03-31  16:57:29  26.45    4.9  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.9
2022-03-31  16:57:30  26.31    3.1  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.7
2022-03-31  16:57:31  24.65    2.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:57:32  26.34    4.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.8
2022-03-31  16:57:33  25.88    2.8  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.6
2022-03-31  16:57:34  24.25    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:35  24.61    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:36  24.33    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:37  25.92    2.7  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.5
2022-03-31  16:57:38  24.01    1.7  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:39  24.79    1.6  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:40  24.33    1.7  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:41  24.74    2.0  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:57:42  24.14    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:43  23.29    1.6  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:57:44  24.48    1.5  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:45  26.02    2.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.5
2022-03-31  16:57:46  24.12    1.8  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:57:47  23.99    1.5  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:48  24.22    1.6  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:57:49  26.18    2.7  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.5
2022-03-31  16:57:50  24.25    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:51  24.08    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:52  24.64    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:53  23.76    2.1  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.5
2022-03-31  16:57:54  23.95    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:55  24.04    1.7  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:56  24.63    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:57:57  24.88    2.4  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.5
2022-03-31  16:57:58  24.40    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:57:59  24.08    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:00  24.59    2.1  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:58:01  25.98    2.9  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.6
2022-03-31  16:58:02  27.00    3.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.6
2022-03-31  16:58:03  24.46    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:04  23.82    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:05  26.59    2.8  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.6
2022-03-31  16:58:06  24.55    1.8  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:58:07  26.33    3.9  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.9
2022-03-31  16:58:08  26.56    3.8  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.9
2022-03-31  16:58:09  26.32    4.3  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.9
2022-03-31  16:58:10  26.69    7.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    2.3
2022-03-31  16:58:11  24.96    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:58:12  25.66    3.0  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.6
2022-03-31  16:58:13  25.94    3.0  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.6
2022-03-31  16:58:14  25.35    2.9  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.6
2022-03-31  16:58:15  24.04    1.5  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:16  24.50    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:58:17  24.88    1.5  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:18  23.94    1.7  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:58:19  24.34    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:20  24.43    1.6  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:21  24.34    1.5  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:58:22  24.48    1.4  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:23  24.14    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:24  24.62    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:25  23.85    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:26  24.23    1.5  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:58:27  24.38    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:28  24.36    1.5  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:29  24.78    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:30  24.54    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:31  24.09    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:58:32  24.42    1.7  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:33  24.59    1.5  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:34  24.51    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:35  24.07    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:58:36  24.65    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:58:37  24.11    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:38  24.38    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:39  23.75    1.4  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:40  24.23    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:41  24.55    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:42  24.19    1.4  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:43  24.43    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:44  24.61    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:58:45  24.19    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:46  24.41    1.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:47  24.46    1.4  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:48  25.14    1.5  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:49  24.55    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:50  24.40    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:58:51  24.40    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:58:52  24.58    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:53  24.30    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:54  23.84    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:55  24.46    1.7  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.4
2022-03-31  16:58:56  25.31    2.7  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.5
2022-03-31  16:58:57  24.35    1.5  100.0       0   40   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:58  24.41    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:58:59  24.42    1.5  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:59:00  24.80    1.8  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.3
2022-03-31  16:59:01  25.13    2.4  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.5
2022-03-31  16:59:02  26.50    3.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.6
2022-03-31  16:59:03  26.05    2.6  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.5
2022-03-31  16:59:04  26.40    2.8  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.6
2022-03-31  16:59:05  26.89    3.1  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.6
2022-03-31  16:59:06  25.68    3.0  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.7
2022-03-31  16:59:07  25.44    2.9  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.6
2022-03-31  16:59:08  26.74    3.1  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.7
2022-03-31  16:59:09  26.78    3.2  100.0       0   41   1.1449    1.7
```




This is more or less a recording of different events hoping that something could catch your eye.



unclewebb said:


> Someone at Intel must have decided that snappier off idle performance is worth the couple of cents per month in additional cost of electricity.


Do you mean concerning the C0 state? Unfortunately, I do not know how to log them without ThrottleStop. The frequency scaling through SpeedStep is fine until TS starts.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 31, 2022)

Hold the Shift key down and select Restart in the Windows menu to fully reboot your computer. After that, run HWiNFO and check to see if Speed Shift Technology (SST) is enabled or not. After you run ThrottleStop, you will probably have to restart HWiNFO so it can update the SST flag.





One of the purposes of Speed Shift Technology is to not let the CPU run at a slow speed if it has a task to perform. This provides Intel's customers with much improved off idle responsiveness without a significant power consumption penalty.

Once Speed Shift is enabled, you have to reboot to disable it. Exiting ThrottleStop does not disable Speed Shift. You might have to hold the Shift key down again to do a full reboot. Some computers do not fully reset the CPU during a fast boot / restart.



WongKit said:


> There is not much running on the machine.


I know there is not much running in the background but when a 4 core CPU is averaging 2% in the C0 state processing background tasks, that is enough load to bump the CPU up to close to full speed. The purpose of Speed Shift Technology is to get the CPU up to an efficient speed when it has a task to perform. A faster CPU is more efficient. It can get more done per watt of power consumption. Getting background tasks done quickly allows the cores to spend a bigger percentage of time in the low power C states.

I recently did a quick test with my 10850K. At idle, it consumes 27W. I ran a 4 Thread TS Bench test to create some load. At 3000 MHz it consumes 49W during this test. When I slowed the CPU down to 1500 MHz while running this test, it consumed 38W. During a 60 second test which is better? Let's break this test up into two 30 second segments.

Fast CPU (3000 MHz) for the first 30 seconds and idle for the last 30 seconds
49W + 27W = 76W

Slow CPU (1500 MHz) will run at the same speed for the entire test. No time to idle.
38W + 38W = 76W

It turned out that running the CPU fast or slow made no significant difference to total power consumption. If power consumption is more or less the same, most consumers would prefer a faster and more responsive computer. That is what Speed Shift provides.

If your computer does not enable Speed Shift in the BIOS, try running ThrottleStop with Speed Shift NOT checked in the TPL window.

On the main screen of ThrottleStop, check the Set Multiplier box and set that to the maximum value. Below that, check the Power Saver option. Make sure the title bar does not say Monitoring. Push the Turn On button so ThrottleStop can try and actively control your CPU. In the Options window is a setting called PowerSaver C0%. Increasing that value will help hold the CPU at a slow speed when it is lightly loaded.





This feature has not been needed since the early Core 2 Duo days more than 15 years ago. The PowerSaver feature has not been tested or improved since then. It might help you achieve the low idle MHz that you are after. This feature only works when Speed Shift is disabled. If HWiNFO or ThrottleStop report *SST* in green after you boot up then you will not be able to use it.

Edit - What device did you use to determine power consumption that is accurate to 0.25 W?

I looked up the N5100 on Intel's website and here is what they had to say about Speed Shift Technology.



> Intel® Speed Shift Technology uses hardware-controlled P-states to deliver dramatically quicker responsiveness with single-threaded, transient (short duration) workloads, such as web browsing, by allowing the processor to more quickly select its best operating frequency and voltage for optimal performance and power efficiency.


----------



## WongKit (Apr 1, 2022)

HWiNFO says, that Speed Shift is always enabled in OS guided mode (without and with Throttlestop). Fast boot is not enabled, but I still restarted with machine while holding the Shift key between the tests There is no option in the BIOS to disable SpeedStep, so setting PowerSaver C0% does not have any effect.





I understand your example regarding total power consumption. This refers to the "Race to sleep" document you mentioned earlier. But to my understanding, this mostly applies to scenarios, when there is increased load on the CPU (-> TS Bench).

I measured the power consumption with a consumer device "GlobalTronics GT-PM-04". If the race to sleep would be beneficial on 2-3% cpu utilization, there should be no increase (at any amount) in power draw.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 1, 2022)

WongKit said:


> There is no option in the BIOS to disable SpeedStep


I assume you meant to say there is no option to disable "Speed Shift" in the BIOS. That is common with many modern devices.

If Speed Shift is enabled whether ThrottleStop is running or not, perhaps one of the Speed Shift control variables is being set differently when ThrottleStop first starts. If you want to try to get to the bottom of this, run the Dump program. You will probably have to right click on the Dump.exe file and select "Run as administrator" to keep Windows happy.

Dump
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bRg0L3IbGHmjS8znEXdO4cq2LVtzhviT/view?usp=sharing

This program takes a snapshot of all of the important CPU registers and saves it to a file called Dump.txt. You can open this file in Notepad or similar to have a look at the data it collects. If you fully reboot your computer, take a Dump snapshot before you start ThrottleStop, call it Before.txt and then take a second Dump snapshot after you start ThrottleStop and call it After.txt, perhaps I will get lucky and be able to see something that ThrottleStop changes on your computer. It should show me how your BIOS is setting up the Speed Shift register, including EPP and the Min and Max values. MSR 0x770 will show a value of 1 to indicate that Speed Shift is enabled. The Min and Max can be found in MSR 0x774. My 10850K shows 3508 in this register. 35 hex is 53 decimal and 08 hex is 8 decimal so the minimum and maximum multipliers are set to 8 and 53. There are a few other things I can check by comparing a Before and After file.

```
MSR          CPU  0             CPU  1             CPU  2             CPU  3             CPU  4             CPU  5             CPU  6             CPU  7             CPU  8             CPU  9             CPU 10             CPU 11             CPU 12             CPU 13             CPU 14             CPU 15             CPU 16             CPU 17             CPU 18             CPU 19     
   0x770    00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001
   0x771    00000000:01092434  00000000:01092434  00000000:01092434  00000000:01092434  00000000:01092434  00000000:01092434  00000000:01092434  00000000:01092434  00000000:01092434  00000000:01092434  00000000:01092434  00000000:01092434  00000000:01092434  00000000:01092434  00000000:01092434  00000000:01092434  00000000:01092434  00000000:01092434  00000000:01092434  00000000:01092434
   0x773    00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001  00000000:00000001
   0x774    0000019E:00003508  0000019E:00003508  0000019E:00003508  0000019E:00003508  0000019E:00003508  0000019E:00003508  0000019E:00003508  0000019E:00003508  0000019E:00003508  0000019E:00003508  0000019E:00003508  0000019E:00003508  0000019E:00003508  0000019E:00003508  0000019E:00003508  0000019E:00003508  0000019E:00003508  0000019E:00003508  0000019E:00003508  0000019E:00003508
```
There is one setting called Energy Efficient Turbo. Perhaps if that is enabled, the CPU will not increase speed as aggressively when lightly loaded.

Race to sleep applies to any load. It is the logic behind the Speed Shift feature. Get background tasks done quickly by processing them at a high rate of speed. This allows cores to return to the C6 / C7 state and sit dormant at 0 MHz for a bigger percentage of time compared to running the CPU slow at 800 MHz. The result is much better performance for similar power consumption. It is possible that doing this increases power consumption 0.25W during your situation. Intel likely determined that was an acceptable power penalty for a more than 3X increase in light load performance.


----------



## WongKit (Apr 1, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> I assume you meant to say there is no option to disable "Speed Shift" in the BIOS.


Yes, my bad.



unclewebb said:


> If you want to try to get to the bottom of this, run the Dump program.


I do! I attached the full Before.txt and After.txt in this post.


```
MSR          CPU  0             CPU  1             CPU  2             CPU  3   
Orig. 0x774 0000059E:99001C01  00000400:001C1C0B  00000400:001C1C0B  00000400:001C1C0B 
TS    0x774 00000000:001C1C01  00000000:001C1C01  00000000:001C1C01  00000000:001C1C01
```


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 1, 2022)

Thanks for the data. I see a couple of problems. The EPP value to the right of the : in MSR 0x774 is not being set consistently for each core. CPU 0 has this set to 99 hex (153 decimal) while the other cores are all set to 00 for maximum performance. When you start ThrottleStop, it sees this inconsistency and just sets them all equally to 00. For your situation, that is probably a bad thing for ThrottleStop to be doing.

Another bad thing is the upper part of MSR 0x774 where it says 400, that tells the CPU to use the package Speed Shift EPP register at MSR 0x772 instead of the core Speed Shift EPP register at  0x774.

MSR 0x772 does not exist on my desktop 10850K CPU so ThrottleStop wipes out the 400 value which basically tells the CPU to ignore the package Speed Shift register. When ThrottleStop first starts up and there is no previous ThrottleStop.INI configuration file, ThrottleStop should stop being a bully and it would be best if it leaves both of these Speed Shift registers alone. Thanks for bringing this problem to my attention.

Anyway, I made some changes to ThrottleStop to fix this problem. You will need to either specifically check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window or check the Speed Shift EPP box on the main screen. If you do either of these things, only then will ThrottleStop start adjusting your Speed Shift registers.

I sent you a message with a download link to an updated version. It should be more Speed Shift friendly. The code I wrote might still need a tweak so post some more before and after Dump files so I can confirm that it is working as intended.


----------



## WongKit (Apr 2, 2022)

It is great, that the data actually helped diagnosing the problem.
I can gladly confirm, that the version you sent me, did not change the Speed Shift related registers and that the cpu remains able to reduce its frequency on idle. I am going to so some more behavior testing on my end, but it looks fine so far!


----------

